# Turkish Tumblers?



## Ramiro

Anyone here have Turkish Tumblers? I bought them with the intentions of letting them fly but they're so beautiful I don't want to risk losing them. How do they perform in the air?


----------



## FENERLI

*heyy*

here are some videos of many turkish tumblers on youtube maybe this will give you some ideas.. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CgkqKDxZESM

"Very good blood lines will become TUTUK (stuck) with the absence of frequent flying and become unable to fly from tumbling. These birds tumble in the coop or on the floor. Some consider this a good skill but, keep in mind: Pigeon is a bird. It must fly. They are not chickens" ( www.turkishtumblers.com )

http://youtube.com/watch?v=m2kJcvcZgS4

And finally this video is from an auction in turkey, a beautiful turkish tumbler. On the comments they say the bird was worth 10.000 turkish lira ( 8,000 dolars) i dont know if that true..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQbntyHCXmM&feature=related


for more videos on youtube check for key words, taklaci, guvercin, mardin taklaci, or takla

thank you, 

semih tale


----------



## Ramiro

That does have to be one of the most beautiful pigeons I've ever seen. That last bird is the reason I got into Turkish Tumblers, but I would think he was bred for looks and not performance, but I could be wrong. The guy I got the tumblers from flew them everyday, he sent me a roll down hen, who I guess from lack of flying can hardly walk without rolling. She's almost like a parlor roller in that sense. I'm going to breed her to an awesome white lavender head cock, the babies should be good tumblers. He also sent me a young 08 ash red cock, his father was an awesome looking ash red "seke" I think it was called, I'll breed him to the daughter of the roll down hen, who should also be a good tumbler. Ill post video of them when I get a chance.


----------



## aussiegirl

I also have just bought 4 turkish tumblers but Im on dial up so I have trouble with watching videos.
I cant wait to watch mine in action,
Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Ed

Im sorry to hear that you are on dailup  
I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## zafer dal

hi you do not need do anything with them in order to give the performance everything in the bloodline...just fligh them dailiy if they do not have it ,means they are not turkish
these is a sample from the orgin..

http://www.izlesene.com/video/turkıye guvercın forum-turkiyeguvercinforum/565677


----------



## Skyeking

Check out Zafer's new thread....

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=327509&postcount=1


----------



## turkish pigeon

merhaba zafer bey


----------



## Revolution Lofts

StoN3d said:


> Im sorry to hear that you are on dailup
> I will keep you in my prayers




this was funny  Not aussie being on dial up but the way StoN3d said it 

Can i ask a question though, are Turkish Tumblers and Turkish Crack Tumblers the same? If not whats the difference?


----------



## Birdman79

The same..


----------



## guvensancak

Gurbir said:


> are Turkish Tumblers and Turkish Crack Tumblers the same? If not whats the difference?


Hello ;

I would like to learn what is your question exactly . Could you ask it with other way and sample please ? 

I would like to reply you with my own experience and authority.

Regards

Guven SANCAK
The President of Turkish Roller pigeons Committee
The Managament Member of Turkish Pigeon Federation.


----------



## guvensancak

Ramiro said:


> Anyone here have Turkish Tumblers? I bought them with the intentions of letting them fly but they're so beautiful I don't want to risk losing them. How do they perform in the air?


Dear Ramiro ;

We have many kinds of Turkish pigeons. Which one you had them ?
Takla
Donek
Kelebek
Hunkari
Bursa
.......?

Could you share your pigeon's photos for talk about them more ...

Regards

Guven SANCAK
The President of Turkish Roller pigeons Committee
The Managament Member of Turkish Pigeon Federation.


----------



## Ramiro

guvensancak said:


> Dear Ramiro ;
> 
> We have many kinds of Turkish pigeons. Which one you had them ?
> Takla
> Donek
> Kelebek
> Hunkari
> Bursa
> .......?
> 
> Could you share your pigeon's photos for talk about them more ...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Guven SANCAK
> The President of Turkish Roller pigeons Committee
> The Managament Member of Turkish Pigeon Federation.


Sorry I haven't replied in some time. I totally forgot about this thread I started. Sadly I only have 1 male turkish tumbler out of the 4 I bought from mumtazticloft.com . I believe there is a pic of him up on pigeon-talk. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/pictures-of-my-birds-31309.html The fifth picture from the top is a picture of my turkish tumbler cock. I don't let him fly because I cant risk losing him but the guy I bought him from said he breeds for performance. Do you have any pictures of your birds and any for sale?


----------



## seanG

does anyone know what type of turkish tumblers these are?


----------



## amumtaz

seanG said:


> does anyone know what type of turkish tumblers these are?


They are called Mardin Tumblers as they are from the city of Mardin.
Here is the explanation of this breed by U. Kurt Gursu

"This kind is physically the largest of them all. It looks similar to West of England Tumblers (flying kind) but caries it self higher due to longer legs. Mardin comes in all shades of blue bar and checks, smoky and black self colors only. Mirrored (white) tails are very common in this breed. Its head is not decorated. 
It is a very low flying breed and is a solo flier. When flown instead of gaining altitude it will spend a few hours just a few yard above the roof tops while very rarely performing in the air. After this period it will loose altitude and start flying right above the roof tops and at times between the houses below the roof lines. Its flight is rather fast but calm, this is when you will get to see the great performance of this breed. It will charge the coop repeatedly. Minimum standard is 40 times per flight. After each charge it will fly couple of more rounds and charge again. While charging instead of diving it will start loosing altitude slowly from a distance, almost like an airplane landing and once it starts climbing it will go 40-50 yards strait up."


----------



## hasseian_313

hi im a turkish and iraqi tumbler breeder and researcher the one in the viedio for 8000 is a show line of the breed in iraq these birds fly for a long time and dive down and tumble up hears a veido of some of the birds i keep 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6YGMuYKYbo


----------



## laughingdog

wow, beautiful birds.. great, now another possible bird for my wish list. lol


----------

